# Subwoofer Value Survey



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I would like to get some forum feedback on something. How do *YOU* measure value in a subwoofer? Obviously it is a combination different pieces and I have listed four that really stood out to me in the survey. But if there are some that I am missing, i would really like to get your feedback.


----------



## Erin H (Aug 26, 2009)

Mine is a good combination of everything about a subwoofer. Frequency response isn't a huge issue but in some relational ways it is: I want xmax and cone area. Now, the problem here becomes size restrictions. How large of an enclosure can you build and how large does it need to be to get the response needed? How much trouble do I have to go through as well?

FR is based largely on placement, but if a driver doesn't have clean excursion and cone area, it's response is only so good; until you factor in reinforcement from the enclosure. Uggghhhhh....


I guess my first issue would be placement. Where can I put the driver and how large can the enclosure be. Then what will work in the space. Can I do more than one? If so, I can look at smaller drivers. 

Truth be told, it's not just one aspect. It's all of them together. I just have to know my limitations first and work within that set.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I look for a sub that not only looks good but produces a nice clean output in the desired frequency range. I think that sound quality is the result of a good flat frequency response from 80Hz down to 15hz with a decent db output.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

^^^^
pretty much what he said. I'd rather the sub to go down to 25hz cleanly then try to stretch to 18hz and be all over the place.

Overall build quality would be next. Fit and finish, driver quality etc.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Good question and I am sure the answers will be all over the place.
I have to have good sound, no one note , not sounding like a cave when music plays but at the same time, I do not have to plummet the depths of a sink hole to the bottom of the earths crust. Just play clean, as loud is needed, tuneful, very big there so I will say it twice, TUNEFUL. 
Since I have 4 subs in the HT room, they have to play well with my Martin Logans as well. Tough road to go down, but with time, I think I have it.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Frequency response, build quality, and sound quality are all big factors for me but frequency response is typically the first thing I look for when checking specs. My main speakers go pretty low on their own, so I'm looking for the extra depth, and not necessarily maximum SPL. I have found that when I spend enough to get really great sound quality in a particular component, build quality is usually very good as well.


----------



## Erin H (Aug 26, 2009)

When you guys say frequency response, what are you looking for *exactly*. Are we talking about low end extension or no peaks in response? Have you all measured your room and understand it enough to possibly take advantage of a driver with a peak in response if that peak isn't a resonant peak but simply a peak before rolloff? Have any of you investigated the transfer function of the room to determine where the point of rolloff of a driver actually blends well to the room's response?

Serious questions here. There's a lot revolving around frequency response and the room is a huge factor here. In some instances a design that doesn't work for one person may actually work great for another.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Value has to consider all aspects of performance and quality weighted in some way with price.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Erin H said:


> Serious questions here. There's a lot revolving around frequency response and the room is a huge factor here. In some instances a design that doesn't work for one person may actually work great for another.


You make a good point, even sub placement can make a bad sub sound much better.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I just go big and multiples. Solves many problems.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

i voted for sound quality.because no matter how loud one will play.if it sounds like junk it is junk.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Wow that's the toughest pole choices I've seen. :help: I cannot answer this because IHO, a sub's worth is a combination of all of those factors listed in the pole. As an example, PSB subs are NOT known for their ability to plumb the depths but generally have one of the flattest frequency responses in the industry. That really makes integration of that sub into a system much easier than a sub with a peaked frequency response such as REL. Is the ease of integration and having the system as a whole sound better than a system who can slam out 20Hz at 110dbs but becomes really peaky between 60 and 80 Hz? :dontknow: I guess it depends on what one wants. I choose the flatter response road personally.


----------



## Lazerboy2000 (May 7, 2012)

pharoah says it well. I don't have a ton of experience with subs, but the whole point of music and movies is to enjoy them how they're meant to be heard. Sound quality is the key


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

I definitely can't choose just one. Flat FR, deep extension, plenty of output, solid build quality, great sound quality, and proven reliability are all huge factors, along with cost.


----------

